# Muskie... In a Cast Net?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid and I were fishing a Southwest Ohio Catfish Club tourney today on the Ohio River in the Markland Pool.

While castnetting shad we had a huge suprise. At first we thought a gar was in the net, but it was actually a Muskie. Don't worry, Mark and I both have GREAT respect for these toothy critters. I did snap a picture, but it was handeled as little as possible and we assured a gentle healthy release.

I thought you guys would like to see it.


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice! Thats a surprise huh


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Nice surprise and Thank You both for releasing it unharmed.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wanted a better picture but I knew being unfamiliar with a Muskie that it was best to take one and be done. It was really cool and a total shock. Of corse, had we known it was there we wouldn't have tried to get it.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

cut bait anyone?


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

-And to think, some guys put in thousands of hours for those things with rods, reels and lures!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

how rare are muskies on the ohio river?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

that's pretty cool guys


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

1roofmusky said:


> -And to think, some guys put in thousands of hours for those things with rods, reels and lures!


Yea, I've always heard that they are the fish of 1,000 casts...... not neccessarily fish of 1,000 cast NETS. lol

Yeap, my attempt at BAD HUMOR.


----------

